# TOEIC / TOEFL : quelle appli ?



## itralala (20 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Mon entreprise est en train de nous sensibiliser à passer un diplôme d'anglais, genre TOEIC ou TOEFL (à priori, le TOEIC sera retenu). Pour l'instant, en anglais, j'ai la sensation de maîtriser. Je voyage régulièrement dans les pays anglo-saxons. Je fais des formations / présentations en anglais. Je lis régulièrement du full english (littérature journalistique / notes de service / documentation technique). Bref, I' me sens sûr de moi.

Mais maintenant, si ça se trouve, je suis une tanche en anglais et niveau grammaire, j'ai peut être le QI d'une oister et je risque de me faire ramasser direct au TOEIC.

Bref, comme je n'y connais que pouic dans ce qu'ils attendent, je vais sûrement me faire piéger par des trucs à la con.

Aussi, je recherche une appli iPad qui semble fiable et qui réponde parfaitement à ma demande : m'entraîner à ce test comme on pourrait le faire pour le code de la route.

Avez-vous de bonnes applis à me communiquer ? J'ai regardé dans le iStore mais il y en a à peu près 65 536 et je ne sais pas laquelle choisir.

Merci,


----------



## Babyfasty (23 Juin 2011)

Up je suis aussi intéressé


----------

